# Loved ones with political beliefs.



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 8, 2022)

There are some, who swear that there are space alien alligator shape shifters walking amongst us. Of course, all the world's leaders have been replaced by these shape shifters. It might be easy to dismiss this theory as one without a tad bit of proof, but what if your dad, aunt, spouse, daughter truly believes this, and is all too eager to change your opinion. What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

I think everyone has a right to their own opinion of things, but I get annoyed when they don't feel that others also have a right to believe what they believe.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 8, 2022)

I am close to people whose politics, religion, or lifestyle are very different from mine. For now, we are able to either dicuss our ideas or ignore our differences.

This is fine, as long as both parties are respectful and make the relationship a priority. But if one is "eager" to change the other's opinion, that is disrespect and the relationship is over.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 8, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There are some, who swear that there are space alien alligator shape shifters walking amongst us. Of course, all the world's leaders have been replaced by these shape shifters. It might be easy to dismiss this theory as one without a tad bit of proof, but what if your dad, aunt, spouse, daughter truly believes this, and is all too eager to change your opinion. *What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?*


There's an uneasy silence, but family get-togethers have become much less frequent, since the 'great divide' polarization has overshadowed our society.   We can get along as long as they keep their psycho-babble to themselves.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 8, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?


Makes for quite the discussion during Thanksgiving dinner

Big spoons make great catapults for gravy and or mashed potatoes


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

yes. My family is opposite politically. Most of the time we have good company but sometimes we both know that there is a big difference. Can we truly separate our different view for our world and how we go about living it  ( the choices we make )?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 8, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?


My family runs the full spectrum, ultra liberal to ultra conservative, even a bit of what I call nutball thinking.  Makes absolutely no difference in our family relationships.  Though we do tease each other about it occasionally.


fuzzybuddy said:


> There are some, who swear that there are space alien alligator shape shifters walking amongst us.


Aren't there?


----------



## Judycat (Nov 8, 2022)

I like when I'm at my son's and the men are all out in the garage sitting in a circle discussing how things are going with bringing about the Lord's return, then I come out and there is total silence.  I hang around for a little while as they hold their breath. Then I say I just had to get outside for a while and turn around and go back inside. It really is as ridiculous as it sounds.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 8, 2022)

My late husband and I were so in love but were different political parties.
Everything else we agreed on.  
I've changed my political views since then, because the party changed so radically.
You  can still love and respect each other , even if your views vary.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm a conservative, my son's a liberal.  Big deal.  He's still the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2022)

I have  a dearly-beloved aunt by marriage who subscribed to the most gawd-awful conspiracy theories, not the usual run-of-the-mill ones but some real doozies.

Because i loved her, I smiled a lot and mumbled, "Oh, interesting.....really?.....I hadn't heard that....well, whadda ya know....."  These days, she's deeply in dementia and I actually miss those days.

I live in a house deeply divided by politics.....deeply.  mostly, we both keep our mouths shut about the other's candidate.  There's no other way to handle it.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I like when I'm at my son's and the men are all out in the garage sitting in a circle discussing how things are going with bringing about the Lord's return, then I come out and there is total silence.  I hang around for a little while as they hold their breath. Then I say I just had to get outside for a while and turn around and go back inside. It really is as ridiculous as it sounds.


I think they respected you.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't do it, never have discussed politics in company of family or social gatherings. My husband, however, loved (as he called it discuss).  What it turned into was a free for all, many angry, hurt feeings etc.  Nothing is worth that.  Keep your opinions to your self and then vote accordingly, or don't, as in my case.  I do not even follow it enough to place a vote.  I step aside and let people who are smarter, who follow it, place my vote. I know that many of you don't like that.  I don't think you would like me to do your surgery, fix your car or many other things. I know for me it is a fact, part of it may come from having to listen to all the fights and yelling.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2022)

I love you, Blessed.  I should be more like you.  

 I got up at four this morning and studied all the politicians and issues on my ballot and went out feeling quite smart and well informed.  Then I got to the polls and felt my blood pressure rise when the line was chaotic with some people going straight to the sign-in tables and others of us waiting (sort of) patiently to be called. 

Eventually,  got out my license and handed it to the woman at the table and she told me to put it in a plastic box , which I did but I was supposed to stand it in the slot _not lay it down!_

Then she waived her arm in the direction of the ballot boxes, where I hobbled to and arranged myself and my cane and my  purse and my reading glasses and that  cheat sheet I'd made at four o'clock --  and then realized there was no ballot.

 So I went out looking for that and I guess I'd missed  an entire table.  While there I said I thought the ballots used to be in the box and the young woman raised her voice and started shouting, "No Ma'am! No Ma'am! Never!"  By then I was so flustered I just said "Never mind," and flounced off, although I don't flounce very well these days, what  with my cane and all, so some man ran after me and made me go back and vote, talking to me like I was three years old the whole time.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 8, 2022)

Della said:


> I love you, Blessed.  I should be more like you.
> 
> I got up at four this morning and studied all the politicians and issues on my ballot and went out feeling quite smart and well informed.  Then I got to the polls and felt my blood pressure rise when the line was chaotic with some people going straight to the sign-in tables and others of us waiting (sort of) patiently to be called.
> 
> ...


Do you live in a big city? Is this you first time voting? Do they not have directions on how to vote at your voting area? Could you have voted a day or too earlier where it might have been less chaotic?
  Voting is a right for every citizen of the USA and I am very glad that 1. Someone came out to get you to go back in and 2. That you did your research and went back in and voted. Congratulations.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There are some, who swear that there are space alien alligator shape shifters walking amongst us. Of course, all the world's leaders have been replaced by these shape shifters. It might be easy to dismiss this theory as one without a tad bit of proof, but what if your dad, aunt, spouse, daughter truly believes this, and is all too eager to change your opinion. What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?


Explain to them that this misconception is the fault of the BBC's Doctor Who TV show. 
That should be sufficient, but if not, source the episodes and make them watch them.

Be very careful though or they may end up believing in aliens with two hearts who travel throughout time and space in a blue police box while in possession of a magic screwdriver.

Still, that could be an improvement.


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 8, 2022)

I voted early (last Saturday). Everyone was polite, orderly. Signs on wall, arrows on floor , helpful poll workers made the process easy. At the end I was thanked for voting and I thanked the poll worker for working.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 8, 2022)

Della said:


> I love you, Blessed.  I should be more like you.
> 
> I got up at four this morning and studied all the politicians and issues on my ballot and went out feeling quite smart and well informed.  Then I got to the polls and felt my blood pressure rise when the line was chaotic with some people going straight to the sign-in tables and others of us waiting (sort of) patiently to be called.
> 
> ...


That's the advantage of mail-in ballots. You can take your time filling it out and avoid the hassles.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> Do you live in a big city? Is this you first time voting?


No, it's a small town and I've voted in every election since 1968, in four different states and two countries.  I just get easily flustered these days, particularly when I'm shouted at.  I actually think the man came to get me because I had signed in and if I hadn't voted it would have messed up the numbers.  He was very condescending.


SeniorBen said:


> That's the advantage of mail-in ballots. You can take your time filling it out and avoid the hassles.


I'm going to do that next time!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2022)

Most of my family have the same beliefs as I.  My dad did too.  I have a few relatives whose beliefs differ but I don't talk about politics with them or anyone mostly.


----------



## Been There (Nov 9, 2022)

Politics have become the great divide in the US.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2022)

There's not much difference between different political parties in the UK.  They're all useless.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2022)

During the many dinner parties at my sister's house there was never a problem because we all had the same political views as do most of my loved ones. I have an online friend I love dearly...in fact we call each other Sis. She claims to be apolitical and doesn't vote but IMO she her opinions are right leaning. I prefer not to even discuss politics with her (or with anybody really) but we simply agreed to disagree.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 9, 2022)

My oldest son is married to a woman whose politics I absolutely cannot stand. I love her with all my heart. Since the day she married my son he's been the happiest man I know. In all these years, this angel of a daughter-in-law doesn't even know where I stand politically, because there's no way I'll let politics ruin my chances of hanging out with those two. 

(don't _even_ get the idea she's a cookie-baking, vacuum-pushing Mrs Cleaver-type. this woman rescues bats and collects skulls)


----------



## Kika (Nov 9, 2022)

I prefer to not discuss politics with everyone.  I can control that when people gather in my apartment.  If I am in someone else's home and the conversation starts, I try to move away from the group and become engaged with my phone.   

One time the conversation became heated and uncomfortable for me.  I just excused myself, said my goodbyes and left.  I think a few may have gotten the message.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

I was having a lovely lunch when one of the participants, during a lively discussion, said, in anger, the N word. Without saying a word I got up to leave but she stopped me, apologizing profusely.  I stayed.


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

My husband's big Catholic family includes eleven brothers and sisters, all the same political persuasion ( you can guess), and the opposite of us.  They constantly send e-mails to the entire family group, nothing original just cut and paste trash that says nasty things about our side and our candidates.  I always want to answer back, at least to let them know their assumption about us is wrong, but my husband wont let me, so he fixed it so that it all goes straight to the spam folder to save my blood pressure.


Murrmurr said:


> (don't _even_ get the idea she's a cookie-baking, vacuum-pushing Mrs Cleaver-type. this woman rescues bats and collects skulls)



As a woman who occasionally bakes cookies and often vacuums, I sometimes wonder why traditional women's work has become something we should be ashamed of.  June was providing a clean, comfortable home for her family to live in, cooking healthy meals,  helping the local schools with PTA work and looking after her children.  What was Ward doing?  Didn't most of those TV fathers work in advertising, convincing people to spend their money on stuff they don't need?  Why is that a  superior contribution to society?

(Nothing personal to you Murrmuur, I hear people do that anti-June Cleaver talk all the time.)


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I was having a lovely lunch when one of the participants, during a lively discussion, said, in anger, the N word. Without saying a word I got up to leave but she stopped me, apologizing profusely.  I stayed.


You are a bigger person that I am @Pepper
Just the fact that someone even has the N word in their head, let alone saying it out loud - even in anger,
would turn me off them for good.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 9, 2022)

Della said:


> As a woman who occasionally bakes cookies and often vacuums, I sometimes wonder why traditional women's work has become something we should be ashamed of.  June was providing a clean, comfortable home for her family to live in, cooking healthy meals,  helping the local schools with PTA work and looking after her children.  What was Ward doing?  Didn't most of those TV fathers work in advertising, convincing people to spend their money on stuff they don't need?  Why is that a  superior contribution to society?
> 
> (*Nothing personal to you Murrmuur, *I hear people do that anti-June Cleaver talk all the time.)


I know. But thanks for saying it.

And it was nothing against June Cleaver, I just didn't want my DIL to be imagined as someone she isn't. That said, Mrs. Cleaver was once the perfect wife and mother in America's eyes. ...Until "perfect wife and mother" equated with "subservient waste of a valuable human enslaved by a boorish self-centered husband."


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> You are a bigger person that I am @Pepper
> Just the fact that someone even has the N word in their head, let alone saying it out loud - even in anger,
> would turn me off them for good.


Oh, believe me, I was turned off forever.  Just didn't want to make a dramatic exit I guess.


----------



## Bella (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> *I was having a lovely lunch when one of the participants, during a lively discussion, said, in anger, the N word. Without saying a word I got up to leave but she stopped me, apologizing profusely.  I stayed.*





Pinky said:


> *You are a bigger person that I am @Pepper
> Just the fact that someone even has the N word in their head, let alone saying it out loud - even in anger,
> would turn me off them for good.*





Pepper said:


> *Oh, believe me, I was turned off forever.  Just didn't want to make a dramatic exit I guess.*


It was polite of you to stay @Pepper, but the cat's outta the bag. My feelings about her would be forever changed. She showed her true colors.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Della said:


> My husband's big Catholic family includes eleven brothers and sisters, all the same political persuasion ( you can guess), and the opposite of us.  They constantly send e-mails to the entire family group, nothing original just cut and paste trash that says nasty things about our side and our candidates.  I always want to answer back, at least to let them know their assumption about us is wrong, but my husband wont let me, so he fixed it so that it all goes straight to the spam folder to save my blood pressure.
> 
> 
> As a woman who occasionally bakes cookies and often vacuums, I sometimes wonder why traditional women's work has become something we should be ashamed of.  June was providing a clean, comfortable home for her family to live in, cooking healthy meals,  helping the local schools with PTA work and looking after her children.  What was Ward doing?  Didn't most of those TV fathers work in advertising, convincing people to spend their money on stuff they don't need?  Why is that a  superior contribution to society?
> ...



A quick search indicates that Ward Cleaver's occupation was never disclosed.  

June Cleaver was ok but no one could top Donna Reed.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> A quick search indicates that Ward Cleaver's occupation was never disclosed.
> 
> June Cleaver was ok but no one could top Donna Reed.


My mother, and all the mothers, wore Housedresses at home with no pearls.  That's a real mom, so June and Donna were like from a different planet, one possibly named Goy.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My mother, and all the mothers, wore Housedresses at home with no pearls.  That's a real mom, so June and Donna were like from a different planet, one possibly named Goy.


It is interesting to note that during this era, in your country and mine, tranquilisers were prescribed en masse to keep “the little

woman” placid in her household role. As for political beliefs, more often than not, she was discouraged to have any. If she voted at all, usually she echoed her husband’s preference.


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

Barbara Billingsley said  June wore those pearls all the time  because she had a thyroid scar on her neck.  

My mother wore slacks at home because she had five acres of land she liked to keep looking like a park. She did all the house work, all the yard work, sewed all our clothes, grew a huge garden and canned, and did all the book keeping for my father's business.  He painted watercolors.

(Should I get up and leave over "goy?"  Just kidding, I got used to being called a hillbilly shiksa from my Jewish boyfriend and I think that's probably a little bit worse than goy.)

I'm learning a lot from this  not-political board today.  i.e. There's no bigger waste of space on the planet than a white, Christian, housewife.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 9, 2022)

Delete


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> My mother, and all the mothers, wore Housedresses at home with no pearls.  That's a real mom, so June and Donna were like from a different planet, one possibly named Goy.



Even in the late 50s/early 60s people used to laugh about the idealized portrayal of the suburban housewife.  People back then didn't expect television to reflect reality;  it was supposed to be an escape from reality.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Delete


I think I know what you deleted.  I sense your wavelength.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is interesting to note that during this era, in your country and mine, tranquilisers were prescribed en masse to keep “the little
> 
> woman” placid in her household role. As for political beliefs, more often than not, she was discouraged to have any. If she voted at all, usually she echoed her husband’s preference.



Well, you certainly never met my mother.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 9, 2022)

And June was kinda hot, in addition to being able to speak Jive (the movie Airplane).


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> And June was kinda hot, in addition to being able to speak Jive (the movie Airplane).


Agree except would take out the word "kinda."  Why do you think Eddie Haskell was over at the Cleavers' all the time?


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I think I know what you deleted.  I sense your wavelength.


So do I.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> It is interesting to note that during this era, in your country and mine, tranquilisers were prescribed en masse to keep “the little
> 
> woman” placid in her household role. As for political beliefs, more often than not, she was discouraged to have any. If she voted at all, usually she echoed her husband’s preference.


Stepford Wives.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

There were political discussions when I was a young firebrand, and going to save the world.  My father told me that I was in for a rude awakening.  I believe him now.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> There were political discussions when I was a young firebrand, and going to save the world.  My father told me that I was in for a rude awakening.  I believe him now.


But it's good that the young feel that way though even with the eventual rude awakening.


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

Valium
This is an interesting article about how Big Pharm marketed the first "light" tranquilizers for everything from anxiety to boredom and sleeplessness.  Sounds like it was all about making money, much like the recent over prescribing of opioids.

 It says nothing about a giant conspiracy among men to keep women at home.  Most of the fathers of my classmates were working in chemical factories or coal mines.  I don't think these were fun jobs they didn't want to have to share.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Della said:


> Valium
> This is an interesting article about how Big Pharm marketed the first "light" tranquilizers for everything from anxiety to boredom and sleeplessness.  Sounds like it was all about making money, much like the recent over prescribing of opioids.
> 
> It says nothing about a giant conspiracy among men to keep women at home.  Most of the fathers of my classmates were working in chemical factories or coal mines.  I don't think these were fun jobs they didn't want to have to share.


Yes, apparently the first one was called Miltown.  It took a while for people to realize how addictive even the "light" tranquilizers were.


----------



## Bella (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> *Stepford Wives.*





Della said:


> Valium
> This is an interesting article about how Big Pharm marketed the first "light" tranquilizers for everything from anxiety to boredom and sleeplessness.  Sounds like it was all about making money, much like the recent over prescribing of opioids.
> 
> *It says nothing about a giant conspiracy among men to keep women at home.  *


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

Bella said:


>


Who do you think paid for that ad?  The company that makes that drug or a group of men who were tired of eating cereal for breakfast so they all got together at a pizza parlor in D.C. and paid for the ad?   I vote for the drug company who were obviously taking advantage of their knowledge that one of the first signs of depression are an inability to get out of bed.

BTW "The Stepford Wives," is 1. a work of fiction and 2. the women in it were killed and replaced with robots.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 9, 2022)

Then there was the other direction.


----------



## Della (Nov 9, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Then there was the other direction.


Hilarious, it reminds me of one SNL did where the super wife did her own dental work. 

Younger women tend to think I'm not a feminist but I was a Charter member of my town's chapter of NOW in 1972 and worked on several task forces to get changes made for women.  One thing we did was get the school to throw out their old career days pamphlets and get new ones that included doctor, lawyer, business woman, as well as the usual nurse, teacher and housewife.  We were all about broader choices.  I just don't like to see women belittled if they choose one of the more traditional jobs.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 9, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I am close to people whose politics, religion, or lifestyle are very different from mine. For now, we are able to either dicuss our ideas or ignore our differences.
> 
> This is fine, as long as both parties are respectful and make the relationship a priority. But if one is "eager" to change the other's opinion, that is disrespect and the relationship is over.


Same with me.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

Bella said:


>


That drug is not valium, but is closely related to thorazine.


----------



## Bella (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> *That drug is not valium, but is closely related to thorazine.*


No, it's not Valium. Although they're both psychotropic drugs. Thorazine is an antipsychotic. Correct me if I'm wrong, Lew, but wasn't it used to treat schizophrenia and doesn't have the tranquilizing effects of Valium? I don't think Thorazine is prescribed any more because of several serious side effects. And wasn't Mornidine prescribed for morning sickness?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

Bella said:


> No, it's not Valium. Although they're both psychotropic drugs. Thorazine is an antipsychotic. Correct me if I'm wrong, Lew, but wasn't it used to treat schizophrenia and doesn't have the tranquilizing effects of Valium? I don't think Thorazine is prescribed any more because of several serious side effects. And wasn't Mornidine prescribed for morning sickness?


Yes, it was, Bella.  It made virtual zombies out of the patients.  Valium is diazepam and primarily a muscle relaxant as well as an anti-anxiety drug.  It was found to be highly addictive and we called the blue 10 mg. tab. we gave to patients, the "blue death."  Mornidine was primarialy for morning sickness, but not very effective at all.   Compazine was a better drug.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> My oldest son is married to a woman whose politics I absolutely cannot stand. I love her with all my heart. Since the day she married my son he's been the happiest man I know. In all these years, this angel of a daughter-in-law doesn't even know where I stand politically, because there's no way I'll let politics ruin my chances of hanging out with those two.
> 
> (don't _even_ get the idea she's a cookie-baking, vacuum-pushing Mrs Cleaver-type. this woman rescues bats and collects skulls)


Sounds like my niece, but at the opposite end of the political spectrum*.

*I don't use the term "political divide" because that is much too simplistic an expression. 
Most people fall somewhere in the middle of the spectrum.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Yes, it was, Bella.  It made virtual zombies out of the patients.  Valium is diazepam and primarily a muscle relaxant as well as an anti-anxiety drug.  It was found to be highly addictive and we called the blue 10 mg. tab. we gave to patients, the "blue death."  Mornidine was primarialy for morning sickness, but not very effective at all.   Compazine was a better drug.


I was given a valium before a surgical procedure and if there was ever a "happy pill," that was it! The procedure would have been horrible without it, but instead, I didn't suffer much at all.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 9, 2022)

DH and I were politically totally different from my family for years, after we came to Canada and got involved with politics here, we became more in line with my family. Asked by an Aunt why we left the party, I said I didn't leave the party as much as they ran off and left me.  When we didn't agree, my family still loved us and we still loved them.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I was given a valium before a surgical procedure and if there was ever a "happy pill," that was it! The procedure would have been horrible without it, but instead, I didn't suffer much at all.


It has its good uses, believe me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 10, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I was given a valium before a surgical procedure and if there was ever a "happy pill," that was it! The procedure would have been horrible without it, but instead, I didn't suffer much at all.


For my recent surgery I got a happy something just before, not sure what it was or if it was intravenous or a pill.  No matter it worked pretty well.  

The couple of shots of morphine I got after waking up were the best though, I could really get addicted to that stuff!


----------



## rwb (Nov 10, 2022)

I prefer to associate with people that share my political view point - including relatives. Listening to them is like trying to learn to eat something that you tried once, it made you violently ill, and you were throwing up for the next week!!  Why do I need that kind of aggravation?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 10, 2022)

Shouldn't love anybody who doesn't think like you. It is conflictual and against human nature.


----------



## Book Worm (Nov 16, 2022)

In my book club of all things, we have a rule no politics no religion, keep it friendly. Believe it or not we still have a few very opinionated people who insist on bashing other people. It drives me batty and I am the one interrupting and saying no politics so stop.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)

Book Worm said:


> In my book club of all things, we have a rule no politics no religion, keep it friendly. Believe it or not we still have a few very opinionated people who insist on bashing other people. It drives me batty and I am the one interrupting and saying no politics so stop.


Annoying, isn't it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

When my husband was working he was around Politicians from both sides of the aisle. We had close friends that favored each party. We always changed the subject instead of getting in a debate.


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 17, 2022)

I’ve learned to avoid the topic.  My preferences place me squarely in the minority among my family and friends and I don’t care to debate, explain myself or change my views.  My hairstylist says many of his customers attempt to engage him in political discussion by repeating some of the nutty stuff they read (and believe) from social media and his favorite response is “Really?”.  Typically they take this as interest and just continue talking.  He said he doesn’t have to say another word.


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Oh, believe me, I was turned off forever.  Just didn't want to make a dramatic exit I guess.


You handled it with class. Whoever that POS was. Seriously WTF? Were there any other reactions. I don't think I could have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 18, 2022)

One person was in bathroom, so me, her & one other woman (can't remember who).  It's an uncommon happening among some old whites around here.  My reaction was physical, just got up & put my hat on.  She profusely apologized.  Sat down, subject changed.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

As a rule, we don't discuss politics or religion when we gather together.

I think I would handle it with the usual, that's your opinion and you are entitled to it, as I am entitled to mine and ignoring that subject.


----------



## Brookswood (Nov 30, 2022)

As a radical middle-middle-of-the-road moderate, I get both sides angry with me. As a result I bring a plastic food container with me, which I fill with desserts before making my escape.


----------



## Jaiden (Nov 30, 2022)

I've lost touch with a long term friend because he got totally engrossed in conspiracy theories.  I told him we should both keep our opinions to ourselves and just enjoy the aspects of our friendship that were agreeable to both of us, but he persisted in trying to convince me that his beliefs were correct.  And I'm talking about anti-government, anti-armed forces and anti-police theories that I found completely offensive. I finally told him that if he didn't stop lecturing me and inundating me with email, then I didn't want to stay in touch with him.  His response was to say that I'm afraid to hear the truth - and that was the end of it.

Since then, 2 other friends have also stopped talking to him.  It really hurts to lose a friend, but enough is enough.


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2022)

Things were so much more peaceful when the conversation rules were no religion, no politics, no s*x.  

Funny how we can’t use that last word here when half the standup comics go into incredible details.  I don’t want to get this kicked underground.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 5, 2022)

Religion and s*x were never discussed in my parents house growing up (there was little of either, hah!), but politics and prejudice sometimes reared their ugly heads at the dinner table.  My parents had many commendable qualities, but were racists and homophobes.  One of the greatest challenges of my life was reconciling love for my parents with abhorrence of their prejudices and right-wing politics…


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2022)

Jules said:


> Things were so much more peaceful when the conversation rules were no religion, no politics, no s*x.
> 
> Funny how we can’t use that last word here when half the standup comics go into incredible details.  *I don’t want to get this kicked underground.*


Even if underground, it's still open for discussion, right?  Don't know, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)

Most all my family has very different political and religious beliefs. That is OK by me, plus I don't argue with them, but try to understand their point of view. Everyone has a different take , mine is not THE right one.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> For my recent surgery I got a happy something just before, not sure what it was or if it was intravenous or a pill.  No matter it worked pretty well.
> 
> The couple of shots of morphine I got after waking up were the best though, I could really get addicted to that stuff!




You may have received Versed (Midazolam).   I've gotten that early in surgery prep to relax me before the "serious" anesthesia.  Man, I LOVE Versed.  You're not "out".....you're just more "contented" than you've ever been before....you're "one with the world".


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 5, 2022)

If all my relatives and all my friends agreed with me, then obviously at least one of us is not thinking.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 5, 2022)

Is Demerol still in use? I recall getting it for pain after surgery. Basically synthetic morphine, if memory serves. No worries on that stuff.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Is Demerol still in use? I recall getting it for pain after surgery. Basically synthetic morphine, if memory serves. No worries on that stuff.


Lol, how does Demerol relate to "Loved ones with political beliefs"...maybe to reduce political talk at family get-togethers?  

Seriously, Demerol is still in use, for procedures such as Endoscopies and Colonoscopies.  Great stuff, I would let them harvest organs just to get some.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 5, 2022)

jujube said:


> You may have received Versed (Midazolam).   I've gotten that early in surgery prep to relax me before the "serious" anesthesia.  Man, I LOVE Versed.  You're not "out".....you're just more "contented" than you've ever been before....you're "one with the world".


I got that (or something) once. They didn't tell me what it was, and I thought it was the actual anesthetic. I stopped a uniformed person who was passing. I told him my anesthetic wasn't working and I was terrified that they were going to operate on me while I was awake. He was kind enough to explain that it I hadn't been given the anesthetic yet, just something to relax me. I wasn't relaxed.


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Even if underground, it's still open for discussion, right?  Don't know, that's why I'm asking.


I think it is.  I think the responses show up in the list of Latest Posts.  It’s an area that I forget to browse through.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm afraid my relatiotnship with my only sister has been a victim of the recent political madness.

She has had a hard life.  Left school before high school and is barely literate as well historically clueless.  Perfect fodder for misinformation and heated rhetoric.  She is younger and basically left home and school after the family moved to Southern California while I stayed in the Bay Area.  The only female sibling in a clutch of seven, with both my parents grooming her for a traditional home making role while we older boys took turns doing yard work in season.  No girl should be forced to clean a bathroom used by six male children.  So I've always felt sorry for her but didn't recognize the inequity while it was happening. Privilege can be transparent from the advantaged perspective.

But she has always seethed with hatred back when it came from Rush Limbaugh.  In the current reality-is-optional climate I couldn't imagine being in the same room any more so have not gone back up to eastern Washington to visit and was relieved when she didn't want to stop in on their snowbird winter run.  It is regrettable.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm a "blue state" guy, my brother is a "red state" guy. He believes in God, ghosts and UFOs. I'm an atheist and laugh at ghosts and UFOs. You kind of see where I'm going. He is my brother, we grew up in the same house, but that was 50 years ago. When he was a tiny baby I was holding him, and he squirmed out of my arms, landing on his head. About his beliefs, I think that's what happened to him. If he weren't my brother, I don't think we even have any relationship.


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2022)

There’s an old saying.  “Just because we’re related, it doesn’t mean I have to like you.”


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2022)

As a child, my family never talked about politics or religion for any gatherings.  I never knew which party or candidates my mother and father supported.  These days, I really am not politically driven where the conversation must go to politics when talking to family or friends.  My husband and I are on the same page politically, so sharing our opinions of news of the day is always short and sweet, regardless of how unhinged it's been in the past several years.  All we can do is vote and hope for the best outcome, I haven't been very disappointed of late.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 17, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> As a child, my family never talked about politics or religion for any gatherings.  I never knew which party or candidates my mother and father supported.


So, it was 1951 or two and the presidential candidates were Dwight and Adlai.  I wanted a grandpa, so when Eisenhower appeared on our nine inch Philco  I kissed his face on screen & said "Grandpa!"   *HE'S NOT YOUR GRANDPA!* my dad yelled.  IN THIS HOUSE WE ARE DEMOCRATS!  

I love this story!


----------



## C50 (Dec 17, 2022)

Too many people are like my older brother, they feel the need to be belligerent and bullying to get you to believe them.  My brother has learned to keep his mouth shut around me, not because I'm politically savvy and not because I engage in arguments but because I ask questions he can't answer.  Things like where did the info come from, did he fact check, what's the end goal, who profits from certain policies.  

Personally I have no tolerance for hate just for the sake of hating, it doesn't matter if it's from my brother, an organizations spokesperson or an elected offical.  Once someone begins spewing hateful garbage they and their opinions lose all credibility in my opinion.  I either shut them down, turn it off or walk away.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

I ask, when "So & so said this..." arises, if they've read the transcript of what was _actually_ said, or is it just a "Polly wants a cracker" recital.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 17, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm a "blue state" guy, my brother is a "red state" guy. He believes in God, ghosts and UFOs. I'm an atheist and laugh at ghosts and UFOs. You kind of see where I'm going.


Do  you think all or most Red State people believe in ghosts and UFOs?


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 17, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I ask, when "So & so said this..." arises, if they've read the transcript of what was _actually_ said, or is it just a "Polly wants a cracker" recital.


I would give you great odds that most of the time, the person is simply parroting what they heard on the news  media, social media, or from another person.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> I would give you great odds that most of the time, the person is simply parroting what they heard on the news  media, social media, or from another person.


Indubitably.  My supervisor's older sister is one of those;  when asked 'why' she has no idea...but she's sure it's a fact.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 17, 2022)

We had a moment of this nonsense when I was making holiday plans with my son on the phone right before the midterm elections. 
Rather out of the blue he proceeded to tell me how " very disappointed " he would be if my husband and I didn't vote the way he thought best. He had, to me, very immature notions about the results if people didn't vote for his side.
After voicing the gaul on lecturing me how to vote as I never tell him what to do, I calmed the situation. Then we agreed politics would never be discussed at the holidays.
He blamed it on his Dad who he got every bit of that from except on a different political side. Funny he didn't bring all that up with him.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Lol, how does Demerol relate to "Loved ones with political beliefs"...maybe to reduce political talk at family get-togethers?
> 
> Seriously, Demerol is still in use, for procedures such as Endoscopies and Colonoscopies.  Great stuff, I would let them harvest organs just to get some.


While I see nothing political in Demerol, it can be a difficult drug and is used sparingly these days.  For many, it has caused grand mal seizures in people who never had one.  This drug really messes with the CNS.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 17, 2022)

My family is very diverse in its political beliefs.  My son and I are on the same page, so that works well.

When someone begins holding forth on an outlandish conspiracy theory, I generally just sit back and enjoy the story.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> While I see nothing political in Demerol, it can be a difficult drug and is used sparingly these days.  For many, it has caused grand mal seizures in people who never had one. * This drug really messes with the CNS.*


Those types of drugs are what the CNS *loves*.    It is a very good thing that Opiods, synthetic opiods, herion, cocaine and methamphetamine are controlled substances, otherwise millions would just be dead, or hopelessly addicted zombies.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 17, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> I would give you great odds that most of the time, the person is simply parroting what they heard on the news  media, social media, or from another person.


That's usually true for either camp. I've seen insane gibberish from republicans as well as democrats.

I've finally learned that it's no longer "What's good for the country, for we all live here" to "How can I score points against the other side?"


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2022)

Like @SeaBreeze , my parents didn't talk about politics or religion with the many friends they entertained in our home.

I do remember them saying these things were *none of our business*. There were 3 no-no's as I recall-

Never ask a person about their religious beliefs.
Never ask a person about their politics.
Never ask a person what their income is.

Maybe that's why they had so many friends.


----------



## C50 (Dec 17, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I ask, when "So & so said this..." arises, if they've read the transcript of what was _actually_ said, or is it just a "Polly wants a cracker" recital.



Funny you mention "Polly wants a cracker", a comment I say often is "parrot news".  People just repeating what they heard without with no care of authenticity, more typically with a dose of embellishment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Like @SeaBreeze , my parents didn't talk about politics or religion with the many friends they entertained in our home.
> 
> I do remember them saying these things were *none of our business*. There were 3 no-no's as I recall-
> 
> ...


Yes, finances were another thing that remained private and nobody's business unless someone wanted to share some issues they were having.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 17, 2022)

Nutty people believe in all sorts of things:
1. The earth is flat
2. The moon is made of green cheese.
3. Adolf Hitler is alive and hiding in the jungles of Brazil.
4. Elvis is alive and pumping gas in Ethelbert, Manitoba, Canada.
5. World War II never happened.
6. Martians have landed.
7. Santa, Mrs. Claus and all the elevs live in the North Pole

Remember:  there is a limit to human intelligence but absolutely no limit to stupidity.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Nutty people believe in all sorts of things:
> 1. The earth is flat
> 2. The moon is made of green cheese.
> 3. Adolf Hitler is alive and hiding in the jungles of Brazil.
> ...


So, what, you're suggesting that not all of these things are true?


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> Funny you mention "Polly wants a cracker", a comment I say often is "parrot news".  People just repeating what they heard without with no care of authenticity, more typically with a dose of embellishment.


I remember something I heard regarding the various so-called expert opinions we hear from friends, relatives, the news media, social media, etc. -   "I thought you knew what you were taking about until you spoke on something I knew about."


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 19, 2022)

Umm...   I saw Elvis having lunch with Elon Musk just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 23, 2022)

I've seen wackiness on both sides. It's like having someone in family a bit "Teched in the head" type. You try to keep them distracted, but every now and then, they're outside naked screaming the invasion is happening soon.

You just live with it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> yes. My family is opposite politically. Most of the time we have good company but sometimes we both know that there is a big difference. Can we truly separate our different view for our world and how we go about living it  ( the choices we make )?


Simply think about it. You have the right to choose whom it is that governs you, furthermore, you can join any such organisation and become part of that governing process. Countries that employ this system call it democracy. The downside of this is that those with a far more sinister agenda can mask it under the banner, democracy. Hitler deployed it to great effect.


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> T*here are some, who swear that there are space alien alligator shape shifters walking amongst us. Of course, all the world's leaders have been replaced by these shape shifters. *It might be easy to dismiss this theory as one without a tad bit of proof, but what if your dad, aunt, spouse, daughter truly believes this, and is all too eager to change your opinion. What about conservative and liberal politics in the same family?


I see you've met my aunt.....


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> So, what, you're suggesting that not all of these things are true?


Yes, the news would be very disappointing to the "true believers."  That is because they know that they know the truth!  It's all there in the "National Enquirer," the truth that other papers are afraid to publish.  LOL


----------

